# Starter Re engages



## thomashooper1993 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have an 00 maxima. The starter died a few weeks ago, so I replaced it with a reman from autozone. Starts fine, but always made weird clunking noises like the solenoid wasn't disengaging correctly. I finally got around to removing it today and both the pinion gear and flywheel show signs of re-engagement. The starter replaced did not show any wear. Does it seem possible that this issue could just be because of the fact that I bought a reman? I considered the idea that the ignition switch could be bad or something, but if it that was the case, it seems like the first starter would have had the same issues.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan remans when it comes to starters and alternators. They are more money, but are as good as the part that came on the vehicle from the factory and they never give me any headaches, which is something I can't say for aftermarket parts. If I "have to" use aftermarket, then I try to get a brand new part that comes with testing results in it, because this at least tells me they tried it out. Remy and Cardone Select tend to be pretty good. In your case, since you didn't have the issue with the original starter, I would take your Autozone part back for an exchange under warranty.


----------



## thomashooper1993 (Jul 18, 2014)

The first starter from autozone that I installed didn't sound right from the beginning. It would start up the car instantly, almost as if it was spinning faster than it should. Normally when I would start the car with the original starter, it sounded like the engine would rotate a couple turns and then start (which unless I'm mistaken, this is how any car sounds when starting up). The reman starter also started making clunking noises after the first few starts. It sounded like the solenoid was either getting stuck or trying to reengage after startup.

I took the starter back to autozone and told them I wanted a replacement. They gave it to me but suggested that sometimes the starter relay could get stuck. I understood this, but this never happened with the previous starter. I decided to go to NAPA and get the relay anyways since I was already near the store, and it was only 16 bucks. 

Got home, put in the replacement starter and the new relay. Thank god, the starter sounds so much better now. It sounds like the original when cranking, and there's no clunking sounds. I think the first starter Autozone gave me wasn't good. That or the relay was bad. I just hope the starter I put in today lasts a long time. I've heard from a lot of people while working on this that reman autozone starters are hit and miss and sometimes have to be replaced more often. In the future I think I'm gonna just spend the extra 50 or so bucks and get a new OEM.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They run about $270 online...about $100 more from the local Nissan dealer, which is why most people choose aftermarket.


----------

